# Considering migration to NZ - Need Advice



## mdavid2574661 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am Michael David from India. I am considering moving to NZ.

I am a Software Professional and have approx 17 years of experience in Technical Writing, Software Testing and System Admin.

My profile is at: linkedin () com /profile /view?id=77561910&trk=hb_tab_pro_top

We are a couple considering a permanent move to NZ. My wife is a kindergarten teacher. We are just 2 people - No kids. I am 38 and she is 44 yrs of age.

I do not have a job offer in NZ. Replies I get from employers there state that they are interested in considering me only after I get Permanent Residency.

How can we apply for Permanent Residency to NZ? Can my wife also work there? What would be the typical costs for a family of 2? Most jobs I see on Seek seem to be in Auckland. I am open to relocating to other places too.

My primary consideration is a good, fairly comfortable, tension free life in a beautiful country. And yes, a country that will offer us citizenship after a few years. 

What are my options? Please advice.

Thanks and God bless.
Michael


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mdavid2574661 said:


> I am Michael David from India. I am considering moving to NZ.
> 
> I am a Software Professional and have approx 17 years of experience in Technical Writing, Software Testing and System Admin.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

Yes you will find the majority of employers won't be at all interested unless you have either Permanent Residency, Work To Residence or a Temporary Work Visa - all of which enable you to live, study and work in NZ either for the rest of your days or a specific temporary period.

The best way to start the process is to visit Immigration New Zealand and read the information contained on the website.

It's all self explanatory and if you need further advice you could contact Immigration NZ Customer Services or contact an authorised Immigration Consultant who can give you advice at cost.

Basically for PR, you will need to see if you meet the necessary basic criteria, then assuming you do, you need to establish if your job is on one of the skills shortage lists and what your probable points score would be considering your age, experience, qualifications etc etc. 
The more points the better and be truthful as if you do apply using the points claimed you then have to justify it by providing the evidence.
There is a point calculator on the Immigration NZ website.
You also get more points for working outside of Auckland.
You must score 100+ to be eligible.
If you score under 130/135 without a job offer then the chances of an Expression Of Interest with that score being pulled out of the pool for Invitation To Apply is very slim.
You stand more of a chance if you have 130/135 with a job offer, but finding the job offer without a visa is extremely difficult - catch 22!
140 points and above you have a very good chance of your EOI being pulled out of the pool quickly and being Invited To Apply ITA. 

If you go for PR, your wife is included in the application and as such she will be able to live, study and work in NZ also.

Just a point for the citizenship comment - you need to have held PR and lived/worked/studied in NZ for 5 full years before you would be eligible.
Work To Residence Visas and Temporary Work Visas do not count towards citizenship.

Good luck


----------



## mdavid2574661 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you escapedtonz. That was informative. Yes, I will go through the link you sent me.


----------

